# Note on The Gun Registery



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Yes indeed it is good news. It still needs some more political support but lets get this bill passed. As people that share the same passion we all need to stick together.

Chris


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

There will be joy and rejoicing where I work when this passes...


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

It did pass... Can you link this info pls...


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Here is the llink to Bill C-391

http://www2.parl.gc.ca/Sites/LOP/LEGISINFO/index.asp?Language=E&Session=22&query=5832&List=toc

This again I repeat, passed second reading it is not Law yet. Must come back frm committee for 3rd and final reading and vote. 

If your Liberal or NDP or Block MP. voted to end (Yes Vote) the registry praise and support them...........if they voted to continue this waste of time (No Vote) shame them and tell them you will be voting and supporting sonone ellse in the next election.

We must be PRO-ACTIVE on this as it may be our only chance to stop the registery.

Bob Beneteau

Chairperson Gesto GameGetters


----------



## henbrook (Aug 31, 2009)

It's too bad our MPs aren't "allowed" to vote there conscience and do the right thing all of the time instead of all this towing the party line BS....coulda/shoulda got rid of this Registry BS years ago!


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

My MP is a Tory and he voted to ditch the registry. We also have a fairly rural riding ,but its good to see that he isnt just following the party on this matter.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Being a private members bill, individual MP's were supposed to be allowed a free vote for what their constituents wanted. All parties, except the Bloc, allowed this. That is why some NDP and Liberal MP's voted to scrap it. As far as I have read, all Tory (conservative) MP's voted to scrap it. I believe that more NDP MP's voted to scrap it than Liberal MP's. 
Regardless, the ball is rolling and if your MP voted to scrap it you should support them and let them know they have YOUR support on this issue. 
If we keep quiet on this it may lose its positive momentum. Commend your MP's and remind the ones that didn't vote to scrap it what you want them to do. They work for you!


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

If anyone here is a CAW member as I am (retired) they are using the union to further keep this insane registery by sending emails and letters to the government to lobby against scrapping the registery.

This has been a long standing battle with Ken Lewenza (CAW President) and myself. He wants total confiscation of Guns and we should make him feel the heat over his missguided logic on this issue. 

This is the email I sent him;

Dear Brother Lewenza,



Once again the CAW and you are on the wrong side of knowledge and truth on this waste for money and resources. Not a single soul has been saved by this registry. As a matter of fact the down turn in homicides in Canada happened early in the 90’s long before this draconian law was ever passed.



Ken, if you want to save lives peer advocacy is the way to do it. I said it to you in meetings at 444 but you refused to listen then and you appear to be no smarter today. It is a shame you fear monger like the Liberals you support.



My two daughters are not gun owners. At this point I am not a gun owner. But they unlike you understand they must be aware of the environment around them and the changes that lead to the emotional issues that change people and could lead to acting out in a violent manner. They know that there are signs that give us the ability to intervene before harm is done. Where did they learn it? They learned it from their father who learned it from United Way. Union Counselors and activists can and could save lives because they would be the front line of defense to bring attention to law enforcement. You are not the only ones dragging your feet. I have tried to get Hunting Clubs to implement this but ******* disease slows them down from the truth. They could peer monitor and consult members when the warning signs go up.



Shame on them and you for not seeing the fact “we are our brothers keeper”. 



There is no victory here. Seven RCMP officers died over the last 8 years because people like you wanted to register a duck hunters gun. Their blood is on your hands because no one saw the obvious signs the perpetrator was going to do harm. 2 billion wasted on a failed system when we could be proactive and have used it to educate the people that would have caught them before they killed.



You once said to me “they should ban all guns”. You could do that to the Law abiding Canadians but it is the drug gangs and other criminals you would be helping to support in doing that.



So in closing I know this letter to you will not get through that thick uninformed ego of yours. But then again you are Ken Lewenza and you are always right…………….in Ken Lewenza’s world.



In Solidarity,



Bob Beneteau



If you are a member or not, send this missguided Union Leader a message of how wrong he and the CAW are. [email protected]


Bob


----------

